
Ask HN: How to getting started in AI/ML? - tiri
Thank you!
======
mewwts
Hey!

I'd suggest starting with this excellent course:

[https://www.coursera.org/learn/machine-
learning](https://www.coursera.org/learn/machine-learning)

And then dive into competitions on kaggle.com.

Then following up with the deeplearning.ai specialization here:
[https://www.coursera.org/specializations/deep-
learning](https://www.coursera.org/specializations/deep-learning)

and the [http://www.fast.ai/](http://www.fast.ai/) courses.

You'll be up to speed in no time :)

